
Lisp in the Cloud - The Next Lisp Machine Will Be Everywhere - jdale27
http://www.slideshare.net/mtraven/lisp-in-the-cloud
======
mattdeboard
This seems kind of contrived, since you can already use a lisp to target the
JVM, CLR and the browser. But I guess since the author thinks lisp adoption
(??) is a political imperative, maybe I'm just missing the point.

~~~
tomjen3
The problem is that is and always will be a second-rate citizen on those VMs.
They weren't made for LISP.

~~~
ken
I'm writing a Lisp compiler for one of those, and I'm surprised how well it
fits. x86 wasn't designed for Lisp, either.

~~~
star_fox64
Does it run on ARM as well?

~~~
ken
No, it's designed to run on a VM that provides a lot of high-level support. If
you want a Lisp compiler for ARM, it'd be much easier to start with one of the
mature free Lisp compilers.

